# WAGO 750-881 Steuerung hängt sich auf



## wolfi-sps (4 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich für einen 750-881 entschieden - erst mal schön.
Programm laden geht auch noch. Wenn ich die Steuerung im CoDeSys starte leuten alle LED abwechselnd rot/grün ??
Steuerungsconfig ist i.O.
Hat da jemand eine Idee ??


----------



## KingHelmer (4 März 2014)

was heisst "alle LEDS" .

Kannst du es etwas genauer beschreiben?
- Welche LED`s 
- Ein "Code" erkennbar?
- Dauerhaft, oder hörts irgendwann auf?
- Nur wenn auf "run" oder auch schon wenn du den Controller nur mit Spannung versorgst?
- Ist der COntroller neu oder alt/gebraucht?

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## wolfi-sps (4 März 2014)

Hallo
 alles heisst -  MS NS IO USR   blinken abwechselnd rot/grün - kein Fehlercode erkennbar
Nach dem Laden OK - im CoDeSys auf START dann blinks.


----------



## gravieren (4 März 2014)

Hi

Hast du mindestens 1 Modul und die Endklemme an deiner CPU  dran  ?


----------



## wolfi-sps (4 März 2014)

Hallo Karl,
habe  schon Module dran. Bin auf Fehlersuche - hat vielleicht was mit meinem PRG oder LIB zutun.
Den Controller habe ich jetzt in meinem Testrack drin.


----------



## wolfi-sps (4 März 2014)

Bin schon fast an der Lösung - sind wahrscheinlich die LIB´s - man sollte halt die neuen nehmen - na ja - man wächst mit dem Problem


----------



## KingHelmer (4 März 2014)

Spiel doch mal ein simles Programm auf wie z.B.nur eine Zuweisung im PRG.
Dann siehste ja direkt, obs damit was zu tun hat


----------



## wolfi-sps (4 März 2014)

Hab ich gemacht - geht - drum bin ich auf die LIB`s gekommen - Bin am Software umschreiben - Sch... öne Arbeit - melde mich wenn`s klappt.
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## wolfi-sps (5 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen - Contoller läuft  lag an den alten LIB`s


----------



## KingHelmer (5 März 2014)

Freut mich für dich, Glückwunsch!


----------

